# Reminarolizer and flooding



## koolaid235 (Aug 28, 2017)

Should I pump the co2 for a little and then add reminarolizer I want perfict PH









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

There is no perfect pH. If you are using pressurized CO2, and shut it off when the lights are off, the pH will vary by about 1.0 going from CO2 on to CO2 off. If you have any carbonate containing rocks in the tank, like limestone, which those big rocks look like, the water's KH will slowly rise over time, causing the pH to slowly rise too. I suggest that you accept any pH between about 6.0 and 7.5 as being "perfect".


----------

